# who is already in maternity leave?



## grahams mum (Feb 18, 2011)

hi lots of ladies are aaround my due date when are you going in maternity leave ?I have been so unwell the last 2 weeks that i am on holiday next week and i should have gone back to work and finish the 17 of march but i am going to have all my holiday and starting maternity leave i cannot imacine if i would be diabetic as well i am to old girls i am really looking forward to some rest


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 19, 2011)

I only started mine after she was bron because she came early, i wanted to know my date on induction so i could book it, was going to have a week off before, we need as much money as we can get. We have poop maternity pay, only the 1st 6 weeks at 90% then smp. So i needed to stay as long as i could.
If your not well though, and you can id leave earlyer.

xx


----------



## Laura22 (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm starting on 1st March. Can't wait


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 20, 2011)

Laura22 said:


> I'm starting on 1st March. Can't wait



Mine already flown, already had 6 weeks off. But m,y husband might be promoted and if he is i wont have to go back till i want to  Fingers crossed.

Id love to stay off till shes in pre-school then get a part time job till shes in school. Id hate to miss her growing up. A girl at my work came back and her little girl took her first steps when she was in work. She was gutted she missed it. xx


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2011)

I do hope hubby gets the promotion Phoebe!


----------



## grahams mum (Feb 20, 2011)

good luck for your husbundPhoebe i can understand because when is your first baby you never know what to expect after 8 years i try to relax and enjoy graham and "babyMolly" i let my partner do all the hard work


----------



## Laura22 (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm going to try and save as much of my maternity pay as possible so I don't have to go back this year. I'm due back near the end of November but haven't decided yet. I don't want to miss anything when it comes to Imogen


----------



## grahams mum (Feb 21, 2011)

hi i am lucky that there is not much difference between my wage andSMP so i am stay home for over a year i could not do that when i  had graham, i am a bit older so i deserve a bit more rest what do you think  i think will be my only break before retirement in ......?


----------



## Steff (Feb 21, 2011)

Pheobe good luck to your hubby hope he gets promotion xx


----------



## alisonz (Feb 21, 2011)

Fingers crossed for your husbands promotion Phoebe. I was lucky enough to be able to stay at home with mine


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks guys, he is clever cloggs so no reason why not.

Grahams mum, my wage is also about the same amount as smp but we have more outgoings now and need to move house so we need more in 
Thats what we get for not planning haha xx


----------



## Lizzzie (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Graham's Mum.  Rest is important... am with you on that one. I'm 28 so suspect from what you're saying you're older than me but even so, I'm hoping I never have to work my current hours ever again in my life...! which will mean a lot less money, but you know what?  Some things are more important

Saying that, right now I need all the money i can earn so will work until 34 weeks as long as I stay healthy.....

And Phoebe, good luck with him getting that promotion.


----------

